# Chapped and bleeding paws



## rlstill (Jan 15, 2009)

I noticed my dog constantly licking her paw and noticed that it was bleeding. Her paw looks like it is chapped or she is chewing on it, I am not sure what happened. I am wondering if I should put some kind of lotion on it because its dry or if that would irritate it more.
Any ideas would be great!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

That looks veerrry pink for just dry skin.. She may have an infection of some sort, yeast maybe... I'd get it checked out asap.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Your dog needs to be seen by a vet. That isn't normal. It looks very painful as well. That doesn't look like it is just chapped (which I haven't ever heard of happening to paws anyways.).


----------



## rlstill (Jan 15, 2009)

It is happening on the other paw padd as well, not nearly as bad. do you think she might be rubbing it on something? In the mean time I want to spray bitter apple on it so she will stop licking it but I don't want it to sting or possibly infect it. Should I just wrap it up?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

She needs to see a vet to find out what exactly is going on.. otherwise you can't know if putting lotion or cream or.. bitter apple on it is going to hurt or make it worse. The sooner you get her in the better.. the longer you let it go on the worse it will be and the more it will cost to treat it. Just take her to the vet for a check up.. it doesn't cost very much for a check up.. ($16 here) a lot of times they will treat it for free while your in there too.. (Zoey's ear infection.. cleaned out and medicated her ear.. they only charged us for the meds that they sent home with us).. Please don't let her suffer because your afraid it might cost you a few dollars.


----------



## tjsilva (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey rlstill - Not sure if you've found the cause and a remedy for your puppy's paw issue, but one of my little (they're big, but I call 'em little) guys is experiencing this right now. It's been going on for 6 months now, even after 2 different opinions and months of intermittent antibiotics later, it has still progressively gotten worse. It now starting to affect his front elbows and rear reverse joint skin areas. His ears started acting up over the past couple of days too. We're scheduled to visit the dermatology department at the UC Davis Veterinary Hospital in a week from now.

When his ears started acting up my first inkling was a potential yeast problem. I'm a bit techie on the computer and have lately been doing more research on his symptoms. Certain breeds such as terriers are susceptible to a yeast infection due to an overage and attack of a natural yeast, Malassezia Pachydermatis. I have a mixed breed which could cause him to be inclined to acquire the infection. 

Did you happen to find anything to help give me some armor when I visit the dermatology department? 

Here's pics of Buds paws (sorry didn't resize before uploading here). These are snapshots of one of his rear paws. His front upper 'toe' pad looks exactly the same as your pups pic though. I don't have a picture of that and just captured the worst of his paw issues at the time.


----------

